# Garmin 310XT... loading routes?



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't have a 310 xt, but I've had several Garmin's over the past 20 years or so.

I ride with two GPS's, a Garmin Etrex Legend Hcx, and a Garmin Mapsource Csx 60. Both of these are a couple of generations old but still very functional.

From what I'm reading, the 310 can't accept maps and doesn't have the routing functionality. It appears to be heavily weighted toward the fitness community.

Here's a good review:
Garmin Forerunner 310XT In Depth Review | DC Rainmaker

If you scroll down to navigate, you'll see, according to this, that it doesn't route.


If I were looking to buy an new one I'd look hard at the Garmin Etrex 30. While it's a hand held, it does allow routing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 310xt. It will show you a map of your current journey (so can be used to get you back where you started if you get lost, for example), but cannot upload routes to follow ahead of time.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The Etrex 30 can accept maps. The one below is a free version 1:24,000 topo of the South East United States...downloaded from GPSfiledepot.com 

I save my track logs, which can be shared with other garmin users.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have a 310xt. It will show you a map of your current journey (so can be used to get you back where you started if you get lost, for example), but cannot upload routes to follow ahead of time.


So really, what your seeing is the track log right? Not a map with detailed features correct?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Correct.. its a dotted line on a blank background, with a triangle showing your current position (and pointing the direction you were last traveling).


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks! This might be exactly what I'm looking for. I have two other Garmin devices, including the Oregon. You'd think the touchscreen and color topo maps would be just the ticket. But, for me, it is way too much information on a small screen. I don't want to be staring at my GPS while riding in the forest. Something very simple, just to make sure I can return to my starting point, is what I'd like. Having it on my wrist is ideal. Using Garmin Connect I think I can export routes I create. Seems like I should be able to import routes, too. But, that's what I don't know.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you tried using MapSource instead of Base Camp?

MapSource is no longer supported but I bought it many years ago and I like it a lot better than Base Camp.

Exporting to a device in Mapsource is very straight forward.

Using Base Camp, have you tried send to device (under device)?


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

gunslinger said:


> Have you tried using MapSource instead of Base Camp?
> 
> MapSource is no longer supported but I bought it many years ago and I like it a lot better than Base Camp.
> 
> ...


That brings back memories! Yes, I used MapSource years ago when I had a PC. I'm exclusively in the MAC world now. The only reason I thought about BaseCamp is because I used it with my Garmin Oregon 450. So, why am I even thinking about a 310XT if I already have the Oregon? Well, a couple of reasons. First, any handheld GPS (and I've others before the Oregon) has proven cumbersome while riding. We ride a lot in the Shawnee Forest of southern IL. There's lots to see, we ride gaited horses and like to move along, and I don't want to be constantly carrying or unpacking and repacking a mobile device. Second, the Oregon, while much better than my previous GPS units that didn't have color and a good topo map, still gives _too much information_! I really just need to know how to get back to camp or to the trailer if I end up somewhere I'm not sure of. And, with my memory, that happens all too often! 🙄 Do I take this trail? Turn right or left? To be able to glance at my wrist to get an answer is the convenience I'm looking for. I've seen the Fenix. But, it seems to me that I would be back to a lot of information crammed into an even smaller screen. Yes, it would be convenient. But, conveniently confusing while riding my horse. My goal is not to slow everyone down by my slow uptake on my technology! 

Maybe I'll discover that the 310XT doesn't give enough information. I don't know.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

JMaldanet, you and I cannot be the ONLY two who would find this useful! I got the 310xt for the heart rate monitor capabilities, but the 4 way split screen is WAy too much info....and if. I try pushing a button while riding, I wind up canceling something!! Admittedly, klutzy! And non-techy!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol...okay....I ride a lot in the Cherokee National Forest and Chattahoochee National forest in the southern Appalachians, also on a gaited horse...as well as....quarter horses.....

I don't look at the GPS all that often myself....just occasionally. The gaited horses aren't a problem as the screen never bounces.....(I love that Cadillac ride).....I also carry a compass and paper maps as IMO serious navigation requires more than a 2 inch by 3 inch screen.... Funny, just a few weeks back, GF and I were on a trail we hadn't ridden before and she asked me if I knew where we were....which lead to the conversation about, maybe I should give you a little instruction on land navigation using GPS, and paper maps....never mind the compass......well, she told me she didn't need to know because I was in charge of navigation......my next comment was....."okay, so if we get lost, then it's my fault right"? We both know the answer to that question don't we?

On my Garmins, I can set the clutter if I don't want so much detail, or, I can turn off the mapsets (which I never do).

That said, a fellow can't have to many GPS's....and I've been thinking about another one myself.....I do love my hand helds though, but, I'm a detail oriented fellow...or so they tell me....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

JMaldaner said:


> I really just need to know how to get back to camp or to the trailer if I end up somewhere I'm not sure of. And, with my memory, that happens all too often! Do I take this trail? Turn right or left? To be able to glance at my wrist to get an answer is the convenience I'm looking for.


This what the "map" looks like on the 310xt:











You can zoom in quite a bit more (shown is my entire 16 mile ride), which would be helpful if you needed guidance in picking the correct direction to get back where you came from.


In terms of information, you can set the main screen to have up to 4 sections, with different info in each section. This is how I have mine set up:











To go between that screen and the map screen involves pushing the bottom button on the left side of the unit (if you look close you can see it labeled 'mode'). I can manage to do it even on my crazy trotting ayrabs. :wink:


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I'm going to give the 310XT a chance. I grabbed a used one from eBay for a very reasonable cost. A friend of mine recently told me he found a way to export his routes to Google Earth. Should be interesting. I'll let you know.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good deal! Use it a bit, get to know it, and then, if you don't mind, update us on what you think about it....


----------



## JMaldaner (Mar 18, 2014)

gunslinger said:


> Good deal! Use it a bit, get to know it, and then, if you don't mind, update us on what you think about it....


*I sure will!!
*


----------

